#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Het Suikerfeest

## emirshams

Secret Garden is een organisatie voor Arabische homoseksuelen (m/v). 
Vrijdag 3 oktober, ter gelegenheid van het Suikerfeest, organiseert Secret Garden een feest met Arabisch muziek & verschillende optredens.

Iedereen is van harte welkom
Als u genteresseerd ben, neem dan contact nemen met deze e-mail adres op: [email protected]). U kunt ook op dit forum reageren en uw reactie hierover geven.

----------

